# Nên Chọn Giày Tây Cao Cấp hay Chọn Giày Tây Phổ Thông?



## thanhmai2501 (14/8/19)

Chọn lựa một đôi giày tây cao cấp đắt tiền giá vài triệu, vài chục triệu hay chọn một đôi giày tây phổ thông giá dưới 1 triệu đồng là điều băn khoăn của không ít đàn ông khi đi mua sắm. Giữa một ma trận giá cả, kiểu dáng, cùng những lời quảng cáo hoa mỹ thì đàn ông đầu tiên cần biết nhu cầu của mình là gì để mua được cho mình một đôi giày tây ưng ý.

_Bạn chọn đẳng cấp, bạn muốn khẳng định giá trị bản thân, nhu cầu của bạn là thể hiện gu thời trang lịch lãm: Bạn hãy chọn những đôi giày tây cao cấp đắt tiền có giá từ 2 triệu đồng trở lên!_
Mức giá 2 triệu đồng trở lên là phân khúc sản phẩm cao cấp, hàng xuất khẩu thật sự, sử dụng da mộc full grain / top grain nhập khẩu Châu Âu, màu sắc được đánh xi lên màu thủ công, đế sử dụng công nghệ Mckay hay Goodyear hàng đầu trên thế giới. Khi bạn quyết định lựa chọn giày tây thuộc phân khúc cao cấp này rồi thì những đôi giày bắt buộc phải là dòng khuôn ôm chân thon dài đúng chuẩn quốc tế. Kiểu dáng cũng sẽ là những kiểu classic theo đúng tên gọi toàn cầu của kiểu giày: oxford cap toe, wingtips, tassel loafer…






(Giày Tây Marco Alfredo dòng Cao Cấp Da Tây Ban Nha, Đế Mckay, Kiểu Dáng Derby Sang Trọng)
Nhiều người có suy nghĩ rằng giày tây càng đắt tiền sẽ càng bền, da xịn sẽ không nhăn, giày đi sẽ rất êm ái! Thực tế câu trả lời không phải vậy! Giày tây cao cấp sử dụng công nghệ may đế Mckay / Goodyear có khả năng cho độ bền 3 năm, 5 năm hoặc hơn nếu sử dụng đúng cách. Một đôi giày tây cao cấp đế da mà nếu bạn sử dụng mang đi công trình, ngâm nước, hay rê gót khi chạy xe máy thì vài tháng cũng sẽ xuống cấp. Không phải đôi giày không bền mà do bị sử dụng sai cách, giày tây cao cấp không được thiết kế để sử dụng như vậy. Một chiếc Mercedes S450 Maybach trị giá gần 5 tỷ đồng không thể nào không hư không hỏng khi bạn đem đi offroad, điều mà 1 chiếc bán tải Ford Ranger giá chưa đến 1/5 có thể bền bỉ vượt qua. Da càng cao cấp thì sẽ càng dày, càng đủ thớ da, vân da nhưng vẫn sẽ nhăn ngay từ lần đầu sử dụng. Không có loại da tự nhiên nào mà không nhăn! Dòng da không nhăn là dòng da kết hợp với vật liệu tổng hợp hay còn gọi là Da P.U hay chính xác hơn là simili. Da thật thì dù nhăn nhưng vẫn bền bỉ theo thời gian còn simili không nhăn thời gian đầu nhưng sẽ tách lớp và tự hủy sau một thời gian nhất định dù không sử dụng. Giày tây đi sẽ không êm ái cho dù đó là dòng giày cao cấp. Da bò càng xịn càng dày thì sẽ càng ôm chân tạo cảm giác bó khi mới sử dụng. Tuy nhiên sau một thời gian sử dụng da sẽ có độ đàn hồi lúc đó bạn mới cảm thấy thoải mái được. Thêm vào đó đế cao cấp sẽ khá cứng trong cấu trúc có thép giữ khuôn và gỗ ở gót giày nên không thể êm ái được. Nếu như nhất quyết bạn cần tìm một đôi giày tây êm ái do chân quá nhạy cảm thì dòng giày tây phổ thông với cấu trúc đế cao su sẽ phù hợp với bạn.

_Bạn tìm một đôi giày tây phục vụ nhu cầu chính là đi làm, đi tiệc, giá trị sản phẩm tương đối để bạn dễ dàng thay đổi giày khác khi cần. Bạn hãy chọn một đôi giày tây phổ thông._
Hơn 90% giày tây đang được sử dụng là dòng giày tây phổ thông. Mức giá vừa phải cùng kiểu dáng đa dạng giúp cho giày tây phổ thông trở thành sự lựa chọn tối ưu của hầu hết đàn ông Việt. Dòng giày tây phổ thông sử dụng công nghệ ép keo, da bò genuine leather, kiểu dáng không theo chuẩn classic quốc tế nhưng đa dạng và thay đổi liên tục theo thị hiếu người tiêu dùng. Mức giá của một đôi giày tây dòng phổ thông dùng da bò thật sẽ rơi vào khoản trên 500.000 vnđ cho đến dưới 1.5 triệu. Đế của dòng giày tây này sẽ không có đế da, đế phối, hay đế dainite cao cấp mà sử dụng đế cao su đúc nguyên khối hoặc đế phíp.

_




( Giày Tây Marco Alfredo – Form Ngoại Nhập, Giá Phổ Thông)_​
Độ bền của dòng sản phẩm phổ thông sẽ phụ thuộc vào quy trình sản xuất của công ty sản xuất giày. Đơn cử dòng sản phẩm giày tây công sở phổ thông của Marco Alfredo có độ bền phổ biến trên 1 năm, nếu sử dụng đúng quy cách và có bảo dưỡng thì đổ bền giày lên đến 2 năm hoặc 3 năm. Kiểu dáng là điểm hạn chế chính của dòng giày tây tầm giá 1 triệu đồng. Để sản xuất ra một đôi giày tây đẹp và sang đúng nghĩa sẽ cần khuôn giày đúng chuẩn. Dòng khuôn này phải nhập khẩu từ nước ngoài hoặc được chuyển giao từ đối tác sau khi gia công xuất khẩu. Đây là hạn chế rất lớn đối với các xưởng giày địa phương khi sản xuất giày. Nếu sử dụng khuôn giày truyền thống lỗi thời, hoặc khuôn không đúng chuẩn thì giày tây sẽ ngắn, mũi bè hoặc vuông. Còn một đôi giày có khuôn cao cấp đúng chuẩn nhập khẩu sẽ thon, dài, mũi hơi gồ nhọn tạo nét lịch lãm và đẳng cấp cho người sử dụng.
Công nghệ ép keo hiện đại sẽ giúp rút ngắn thời gian sản xuất giúp hạ giá thành sản phẩm. Đế cao su có lợi thế về độ linh hoạt cũng như độ bám đường tốt là sự chọn lựa hoàn hảo của giới văn phòng.
Chọn Đẳng Cấp và Sự Lịch Lãm – Chọn Giày Tây Marco Alfredo
*Địa chỉ outlet: 365 Huỳnh Văn Bánh F11 Q Phú Nhuận TPHCM
Website: giaymarco.vn*


----------

